# things that make you go Hmm.



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is it that when we send something by Car it is called a Shipment, but when it is sent by Ship, it is called Cargo.

or

Why do we drive on a parkway, and park on a driveway?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

And this needed a thread because...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Because emerging minds need to know these things.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

And why do you have to pay a toll on some Freeways shouldn't a Freeway be Free?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

and when you get home your car turns into a driveway.

I already have a driveway. I don't want another one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Did you ever notice that everyone makes fun of Gallagher and yet his comedy never ... really ... goes ... away?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Did you ever notice that everyone makes fun of Gallagher and yet his comedy never ... really ... goes ... away?


that might be because smashing watermelons with a big mallet is a universal item of humor, and yet people make fun of it because they do not understand it. I on the other hand understand that it makes an awful mess


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am very sad today, George Carlin died yesterday


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Tis better to smash watermelons than pumpkins.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Tis better to smash watermelons than pumpkins.


Smashing Pumpkins? that is a music group, or an event at Roloff Farms


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> Smashing Pumpkins? that is a music group, or an event at Roloff Farms


I wonder if they ever met gallagher?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I wonder if they ever met gallagher?


I wonder if gallagher ever played Roloff Farms?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know why, but I never visited Berry's Knott Farm. :shrug:

(The power's out, so I'm typing in the dark.)


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> I don't know why, but I never visited Berry's Knott Farm. :shrug:
> 
> (The power's out, so I'm typing in the dark.)


Must be due to the fact that Knots are not that popular. or should it be Nots are knot popular.

double knot seven is nut a good secret agent,


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick said:


> I don't know why, but I never visited Berry's Knott Farm. :shrug:
> 
> (The power's out, so I'm typing in the dark.)


Knotts Berry farm was fun as a kid but got rather dull the older I got.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Knotts Berry farm was fun as a kid but got rather dull the older I got.


yes but Berry's Knot farm is just a bunch of trees


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

a slice of buttered bread will always land butter side down, RIGHT?

A cat always lands on it's feet, Right??


What happens if you attach a slice of bread to the back of a cat, butter side up, then drop the cat ??


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> a slice of buttered bread will always land butter side down, RIGHT?
> 
> A cat always lands on it's feet, Right??
> 
> What happens if you attach a slice of bread to the back of a cat, butter side up, then drop the cat ??


Add another piece on his tummy and ya got a grilled cat sandwich.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> Add another piece on his tummy and ya got a grilled cat sandwich.


That'll give you a furball!:hurah:


----------

